# Waze fait chauffer mon Iphone



## PDD (14 Janvier 2018)

Je viens d'utiliser Waze pour la première fois et cette application semble consommer beaucoup et faire chauffer fortement mon 5s. Avez vous le même comportement. Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour , vous l'avez utilisé  longtemps ?


----------



## PDD (14 Janvier 2018)

Environ 3/4 d'heure, j'ai fait une recherche sur le web et cela est aussi signalé par plusieurs utilisateurs. Dans mon cas c'est la première application qui fait chauffer ainsi mon 5s. Mon chargeur voiture n'est pas parvenu à empêcher la batterie de perdre une partie de la charge pendant mon trajet.


----------



## Franz59 (14 Janvier 2018)

Idem et archi connu
Sur 5S j'arrivai à peu près à entretenir la charge avec une "grosse" prise allume cigare
Sur 6S et 7, nada...
En plus, ça chauffe effectivement


----------



## Moi2 (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour  

Effectivement mon 5s que j'ai changé il y a 2 mois chauffait énormément avec Waze que j'utilisais sur plus de 2h parfois. 

Je perdais aussi de la capacité de batterie malgré le câble, celui-ci n'était pas certifié MFI. 

J'ai ensuite changé pour un chargeur allume cigare de marque Belkin à 15€ et j'ai récupéré mon câble MFI, cela a résolu mon problème au niveau de la batterie et je parvenais même à le recharger en utilisant Waze. 

Par contre, le téléphone chauffait toujours... 

Sur un iPhone 8 plus, je parviens aussi à le recharger en utilisant Waze, toujours grâce au câble MFI et au chargeur Belkin. D'ailleurs, j'ai arrêté les câbles iPhone foireux à 5€ en constatant que j'avais du MFI pour 7€ sur Amazon, ou encore en voyant que je pouvais conserver un câble original en achetant de la gaine thermorétractable pour 2€ sur eBay, ce qui permet de réparer tous ses câbles. 

A plus


----------



## PDD (15 Janvier 2018)

Dans mon cas j'utilise un câble d'origine et c'est le chargeur qui semble trop faible. Vu la température de mon Iphone lors de l'utilisation de Waze je vais m'abstenir de l'utiliser sauf occasionnellement.


----------

